# Why should I NOT buy Acekard 2i ?



## jbloggs (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting the Acekard 2i and I would like to know if there is ANY reason I should NOT buy that and instead buy another brand. The couple of things that concerned me when looking at the Acekard 2i on shoptemp site was the following text in the description :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PLEASE NOTE:  While the Acekard 2i is compatible with the DSi and DSi XL (1.4 firmware and above), the cart may need to be patched with firmware update that enables this compatibility. You will need a regular Nintendo DS or DS Lite to perform this update, or alternatively we can do it if you choose the Premium Flashing Service.



Since I'm just looking at these cards for the first time, I'm concerned that if it need special 'tricks' to do updates then it really isn't for newbee like me. Also in another thread some talked about needing to do a "paper trick" not sure what that was about but doesn't sound good. 

On the other hand I have read positive reviews about the card and I really wish its not an "expert" only card. I would just like it to be plug and play and be able to easily update when necessary.


----------



## Opium (Dec 1, 2010)

It's a great card. All you need to do to make it compatible with the later DSi firmwares is to run one update file on it. Unfortunately you will need access to a regular DS, DS Lite or DSi with firmware under 1.4 to run that update on the cart obviously.

DSi firmware updates are trying to block flashcards so that is why you need to do this. All DSi compatible cards need updates when new firmwares come out.

As for getting another card, the Supercard DSTwo is great. It also needs updates to run on later DSi firmwares, but they do not need to be run on an older DS. Just drag and drop onto your microSD and you're good to go. It also has good GBA and SNES emulation and divx video playback. If those and the higher price tag don't interest you then go for the Acekard 2i. It is easily the best card next to the DSTwo.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, AK2i is a decent card, but it needs to be patched to run on DSi/XL 1.4.1 or later by a system that's 1.4 or lower or just a DS without cameras.

If not, just take my recommended flashcard, a DSTWO. I recommended Cyclos before, but TC's being mean and no DSi support. So, buy a DSTWO (and maybe a Dingoo)


----------



## Moose13 (Dec 1, 2010)

I love my acekard, and there are many store that will upgrade the firmware for you, including Shoptemp, for just a few bucks if you don't have a DS/DS lite to upgrade.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Dec 1, 2010)

AK is a good card, i thought it looked amazing when WOOD wasnt around.
You can just use Wood R$.
you could get an R4i gold and use wood on it i believe.



@ vladimir, he could just go with an iedge, it just released the bootstrap for 1.4.1, and its made by tc and a really low price too, it has everything cyclo has except for some of the extra features.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 1, 2010)

reasons to NOT buy it??

1. ghetto rigged (paper trick)
2. DSTWO
3. CycloDS iEvloution
4. final price on the acekard after registered mail, and flashing= $21.49 USD

Reason to buy??
AKAIO,  this is all the reason you need, and it out weighs all the negatives


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 1, 2010)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> AK is a good card, i thought it looked amazing when WOOD wasnt around.
> You can just use Wood R$.
> you could get an R4i gold and use wood on it i believe.
> 
> ...


iEdge is TC's only DSi card, but it doesn't work perfectly. Missing all those extra features that my regular 2-year old Cyclo has. On B.4.


----------



## outgum (Dec 1, 2010)

Price wise, Definitely Acekard!
I have one and i dont need the paper trick at all.
ive had no problems with it!


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 1, 2010)

Have an Ak2i and a 1.3 DSi in front of me.

Works like a charm.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Dec 1, 2010)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> AndroidDem0man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, but if you dont want to waste 40$ on a cyclo and dont care for its extra features you can go with an iedge.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 1, 2010)

It has contact issues.
And it bricks easier then other cards.
He wants negatives guys


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Dec 1, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> It has contact issues.
> And it bricks easier then other cards.
> He wants negatives guys


Oh yeah theres actually a video on youtube, some person bricked the dsi and now the acekard also wont work on any ds.
but then she compared it to her brothers, which wporked fine on thatr dsi

Edit: i still think an r4i gold with wood firmware would do the trick...


----------



## lolzed (Dec 1, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> And it bricks easier then other cards.


Proof?


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 1, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear people that have got bricked Acekards but not with other cards.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 1, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You believe them? They must've just done something wrong. They're easy to fix anyway.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 1, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe them?
It happened to my friend and took a month to find out what the heck is wrong with it.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 1, 2010)

The only negative thing about Acekard is it's price.

It should be $6-8. Just like R4i Ultra and it's clones (R4 Gold).

Or Akaio should start to support R4i Ultra. I don't really get it why Akaio supports "Acekard Classic" that much.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 1, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Or Akaio should start to support R4i Ultra. I don't really get it why Akaio supports "Acekard Classic" that much.


http://www.google.com/search?q=brand+recognition
http://www.google.com/search?q=loyalty
http://www.google.com/search?q=exclusive
http://www.google.com/search?q=non-disclosure+agreement
http://www.google.com/search?q=economics

Start reading.


----------



## jbloggs (Dec 1, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> reasons to NOT buy it??
> 
> 1. ghetto rigged (paper trick)
> 2. DSTWO
> ...



Thanks all for the input.

What exactly is this "paper trick" , when/why would it need to be used?. The bricking aspect is now concerning me too.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 1, 2010)

jbloggs said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to place a piece of paper between the AK2i to make it read better and to avoid it getting stuck in it.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 1, 2010)

DS2 way better dont even bother with AK2i if money is a problem, if it is AKAIO is a great OS for the AK2i, thats my 2 cents worth


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 1, 2010)

We suggested the DSTWO, it's on my Recommended Flashcard link in my sig.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 1, 2010)

jbloggs said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




one of the big issues with acekards is it has contact issues, when I first got my acekard, every little bump or movement would freeze the game because it lose contact with the DS..my kid would run to me every 3 min to complain that it don't work..so you have to stick a paper in with the acekard to fix this issue, it looked funny with a piece of paper sticking out, and people would alway ask why there's a paper there, when I'm out in public..

see step 12 of this guide
http://gbatemp.net/t218103-updated-n00b-gu...up-your-acekard


----------



## Etalon (Dec 1, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> so you have to stick a paper in with the acekard to fix this issue, it looked funny with a piece of paper sticking out, and people would alway ask why there's a paper there, when I'm out in public..
> 
> see step 12 of this guide
> http://gbatemp.net/t218103-updated-n00b-gu...up-your-acekard



You should buy your kid a knife to cut the paper off. It's not that difficult, you know.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 1, 2010)

You could get a SCDS2.  That's why.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 1, 2010)

If you can afford a SCDS2 get one, it offers more than Acekard and requires no patches, in game menu, apps, gba, snes, video playback and many more features including a beautiful OS.. if you cant theres nothing wrong with Acekard and akAIO


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 1, 2010)

Because it relies on 3rd party support. The only thing the officail team does is release bootstrapper


----------



## Etalon (Dec 1, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> If you can afford a SCDS2 get one, it offers more than Acekard and requires no patches,



What? 6-7 patches in the past days for DSTwo. lol.

DSTwo consumes too much power for that little it has to offer. 

AK2i is the best choice right now.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 1, 2010)

the only downside with a acekard is everytime you get a firmware upgrade you have to find a ds lite to update the flashcard, very impractical if you don't have on in the first place then you would have a useless piece of plastic.


----------



## purplesludge (Dec 1, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The patches aren't required to play games just so that the menu can be used in game.


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> the only downside with a acekard is everytime you get a firmware upgrade you have to find a ds lite to update the flashcard, very impractical if you don't have on in the first place then you would have a useless piece of plastic.



Or you wait for the bootstrap to be updated, than you update the AK2i than you update the DSi.

I've had my AK2 for about eighteen months now and I ahevn't had a single problem with it. However I'm not impressed with the build quality, my R4 just feels much better but its fine as long you're not an idiot.
There's no real reason to put you off buying an AK2, unless you want the extra features the SCDS2 has.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 1, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the dstwo has the most features of any carts, name a flash cart with more features


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 1, 2010)

+1 RoMee


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 1, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> +1 RoMee


+? RoMee


----------



## Rydian (Dec 1, 2010)

Yar, I only own an acekard but even I've told Etalon to stop trolling.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

Feature wise: DSTWO wins.
Price wise: Acekard wins.

For me, I only play DS games, I don't bother with moonshell or any homebrew, and the SNES games I want to play, work with Snesds or whatever. So the Acekard was the best choice for me. And not to mention where I live, it doesn't take weeks upon weeks to get my stuff from shoptemp. 

And with the whole AKAIO 1.8.1 ap bypass thing coming out, people aren't left behind when it comes to newer games working or not. It's not as good as the DSTWO's, but it gets the job done. I've also had zero problems with contact issues sticking the Acekard in my DSi XL. I've been contemplating on putting a paper in there just for the hell of it to be 100% sure, but so far, I've had no need to.

But if you want a card with the most features, then by all means, the DSTWO wins.


----------

